# I want to move to Boston



## kate1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I currently live in the UK and I desperately want to live in Boston. I’m a 32 year old female and I’ve decided that now is the time in my life for a new move. I know it’s near impossible for a UK citizen to get work in the US but I’m willing to take a chance. Can anyone give me any help/tips on where I should start. I work for a large charity at the moment. I’m willing to do any kind of work. Thanks Kate


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best chance of finding a job that will include employer sponsorship for a visa is not to "do any kind of work" but rather to concentrate on the areas in which you are most skilled and where you are likely to have some sort of unique experience.

For an employer to get authorization to hire a foreigner who will need a visa, they will need to prove either that there are no adequately qualified people available for the job locally, or that you bring certain unique skills or experience to the position (again, not available locally).

Your best chances in general will be with large, international (or internationally aware) companies who have hired from overseas in the past. Smaller companies or organizations may be willing to hire you, but when they find out what the process is for sponsoring a visa, will decide they can probably find someone locally.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Polemicuss (Feb 2, 2012)

Curious why you are desperate to move to Boston? I went to school there and is a great city but very cold and expensive. Have moved since to LA and love it. Bev is right - better to focus on a unique talent and find a larger multi-national company that has experience relocating people and can absorb the cost. Employers here are always looking for good experience ....


----------



## bfremont (Jun 7, 2012)

I have to agree with Polemicuss, Boston is a fantastic city but quite expensive. Especially if you plan to stay in the non-profit sector it will be nearly impossible to find a job that will cover your cost of living. My sister is an American working for non-profits in Boston and she's struggling to get by.


----------

